
Hawaii’s volcanoes: How George S. Patton took on the lava with bombs - textide
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/05/17/hawaiis-volcanoes-how-george-s-patton-took-on-the-lava-and-lost/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.18c29ab37460
======
textide
"Years before gaining fame as the World War II general who helped liberate
Germany from Nazi forces, Patton was given the responsibility of orchestrating
the first-ever aerial bombing of a volcano, according the USGS.

On Dec. 27, 1935, 10 Army bombers, then biplanes with cloth wings, set out to
defeat nature, according to Historic Wings, an online aviation magazine. Each
plane carried two 600-pound demolition bombs."

